# Has anyone given penicillin to a pregnant pig?



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

My sow, Babe, is still doing poorly. She has been drinking a little but she just has no appetite and no energy as a result. I want to give her a round of antibiotics but I was told by someone here in town (remember I live in Mexico and they have all sorts of crazy beliefs) that penicillin will make her abort. She is in the last few weeks of her pregnancy. PLEASE someone give me some advice about how to help her!!


----------



## mustang_lady (Jan 13, 2009)

I gave my sow some pencillin when she was that far along. She is my first sow, so I am in no way an expert. It did help her. She was also shaking and had little appetite. She did not abort and had 14 healthy babies. I was not able to inject her with the penicillin and she would not eat any food that contained it, so we had to load it in a wormer tube and try stuffing in the back of her mouth. Alot of it spilled out her mouth so the next dose I put a little extra in to compensate. I would keep giving her the mash you have been making. I hope she gets better.


Tiffany


----------



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

mustang_lady said:


> I gave my sow some pencillin when she was that far along. She is my first sow, so I am in no way an expert. It did help her. She was also shaking and had little appetite. She did not abort and had 14 healthy babies. I was not able to inject her with the penicillin and she would not eat any food that contained it, so we had to load it in a wormer tube and try stuffing in the back of her mouth. Alot of it spilled out her mouth so the next dose I put a little extra in to compensate. I would keep giving her the mash you have been making. I hope she gets better.
> 
> 
> Tiffany


Thank you!!!!  Did you figure out what was causing your pigs lack of appetite and shaking? I figure the shaking is from not eating. It's nice to hear of someone who's come out on the other side of this!!!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes penicillan should be ok to use on your sow, we have raised thousands of pigs, and that is still my choice of antibiotics. Have you tried giving her a special treat to see if she will eat it? >Thanks Marc


----------



## sellis (Apr 7, 2006)

we just gave our sow a round of penicillin shots while she was pregnant , she still has he babies in her and is doing great , depending on your weather she may have gotten heat stroke on pnumonia wich our sow had heat stroke and then went to pnumonia she is doing great


----------



## mustang_lady (Jan 13, 2009)

No we never figured out why she wasn't feeling good but after two days on penicillin she perked up. It was a little scary seeing her like that. But she's all better now. Keep us updated on your sows progress.

Tiffany


----------



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

Should we give her some B12 to get her appetite back? I tried giving her whey yesterday....she NEVER turns her nose up at that, but she only drank a few sips. SHe is drinking water well though! Which makes me very happy.


----------



## sellis (Apr 7, 2006)

i would try it , also depending on your sows weight i would keep up with the shots for a few more days , she may act like she is fine but at times they return back to being sick .


----------



## thimblethepig (Jun 6, 2010)

too much b12 has been known to cause birth defects. how long until she is due??


----------



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

She is due sometime this month. She is very swollen in her vulva but no milk development and her belly isn't hanging as low as I would like to see...so I'm not sure. (My calender on the computer that I use for everything has malfunctioned, and I can't open it! ) So we gave her something called Emicina? Is that right? She still is not eating. We are looking for a man who has B12 here in town but haven't found him yet. I do have a B12 in a dewormer, but I'm not sure if I should be deworming her when she isn't feeling good? She is still turning up her nose at her favorite foods. She isn't shaky anymore though she gets up well enough and walks around if you make her. Before she was so shaky she would stumble all around. Scary to watch a 500 Ib pig like that.


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

When I have a sick pig that won't eat for a couple days, I always try and give a bit of syrup to them. There's a LOT of sugar in regular old pancake syrup, and a little squirted in the mouth from a syringe can help give them a boost, they absorb the sugar just thru their gums and it ups their blood sugar. I'm probably nuts, but it seems to help, and it certainly can't hurt.


----------

